# TATA INDICOM drivers



## sudhirmhrj (May 25, 2008)

I am also searching for the Driver of TATA INDICOM 1x CDMA Set 

Can any one please give me the drivers for Xp


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I take it this is for a USM Modem?
If so here is a link for the drivers:
http://www.tataindicom.com/t-personal-internet-internetmobile-speed.aspx

If this is not the case can you be more specific as to what you are looking for (ex. Modem, Phone etc.) The model number may help.

Bill


----------

